
Boléro: Sergiu Celibidache (1971) [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy5Ve3338-E
======
coolandsmartrr
An interesting and a rather unsual pick on HN. Celibidache, the Romanian
conductor seen in the video, was nortorious for his perfectionism, similar to
his contemporary Carlos Klieber. He would take 3 times as much more time for
rehearsals, much to the chagrin of concert organizers. Despite or because of
his limited repotroire, he was known to be very precise in his directions,
often reciting every phrase for every instrument while adjusting the orchestra
during reheasals.

His strongest renditions are that of Bruckner. Unlike other conductors, such
as the classical "rockstar" Karajan, he would approach the symphonies in a
glacial pace, often ending up 30 minutes longer than a typical rendition.
However, this is where his craftmanship shines, with precise and transcendent
harmonics that no other rendition can achieve. His 8th symphony is an
experience one can not miss in his lifetime.

It's actually my first time hearing his rendition of Bolero, but I've already
noticed the mark of the conductor: taking time to make sure each phrase is
accurately pronounced. I'll have to re-listen for more observations.

In addition, Celibidache was not a perfect person. He was later known for his
sexism, refusing to hire a qualified trombonist as first trombone after she
passed a screen-blinded audition. [1]

[1] [https://www.timescolonist.com/entertainment/music/female-
tro...](https://www.timescolonist.com/entertainment/music/female-trombonist-
fought-battle-against-orchestra-sexism-1.628198)

~~~
Theizestooke
Can you recommend a recording for Bruckner's 8th?

~~~
intuitionist
If you want Celibidache, he recorded the 8th with the Munich Philharmonic. My
personal favorite (the opening to the fourth movement was my ringtone for some
time) is Furtwängler with the Vienna Philharmonic.

------
dirtyaura
I don't know why this is in HN, but thanks for posting this. I have always
loved Bolero for its hypnotic transcendental feeling, that can be found in
music of Terry Riley, Arvo Pärt and electronic music. I started to reading
about Sergiu Celibidache and he seems a very interesting composer. A teaser
from Wikipedia:

"Celibidache frequently refused to release his performances on commercial
recordings during his lifetime, claiming that a listener could not obtain a
"transcendental experience" outside the concert hall. Many of the recordings
of his performances were released posthumously. He has nonetheless earned
international acclaim for celebrated interpretations of the classical music
repertoire and was known for a spirited performance style informed by his
study and experiences in Zen Buddhism. He is regarded as one of the greatest
conductors of the 20th century."

~~~
andrvo
Thank you for describing this "hypnotic transcendental feeling", which I now
realize is the common quality that I so enjoy in both Bolero and Terry Riley's
"In C" (especially the Ictus & Blindman quartet version
[https://play.google.com/music/m/Be26kwoxcafkgcyxad6c25y6m3y](https://play.google.com/music/m/Be26kwoxcafkgcyxad6c25y6m3y)).

Anyway, now that I've discovered this, I'd love if you'd share some pieces (or
a playlist!) that you've found that have this quality?

------
Dowwie
Background story about this piece, presented by RadioLab:
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/unraveling-
bolero](https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/unraveling-bolero)

~~~
philshem
Gives me goosebumps just to see the URL

------
vixen99
Richard Adeney, long time flautist with the London Symphony Orchestra has some
amusing anecdotes about Celibadache in his autobiography ('Flute')."He was a
jolly young man and his concerts were full of surprises. In the intervals of
his chaotic concerts, he'd drink a bottle of sea water (bought from Boots the
chemist), vomit and the after the concert he always went to the nearest fish
and chip shop and wolf down three portions of fish and chips". Adeney's
opinion (not being in the audience) was that he was 'a truly awful conductor'
but maybe he was from the point of view of an instrumentalist under his baton.

------
dmitriid
I must add Maya Plisetskaya performing Bolero:
[https://youtu.be/sc_DuM8h6wU](https://youtu.be/sc_DuM8h6wU)

~~~
smnplk
And I must add Beck's bolero :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1hijzkOrnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1hijzkOrnk)

------
corey_moncure
Wow! This guy is the Artur Schnabel of composers. I love everything about his
philosophical and technical approach to music. Thank you for sharing. This is
exactly what I've been looking for.

Can anyone help me find his recording of Dvorak's 7th? Supposedly the
recording exists but I'm not able to find it at retail anywhere I look.

Too bad there's no recording of Sibelius 4 or 7...

------
vixen99
Richard Adeney, long time flautist with the LPO has some amusing anecdotes
about Celibadache in his (RAs) autobiography ('Flute'). "In the intervals of
his chaotic concerts, he'd drink a bottle of sea water (from Boots, the
chemist) and then vomit; after the concert he'd always visit the nearest fish
and chip shop and wolf down three portions of fish and chips".

------
hasanas
What makes this piece so captivating? Despite the length, I can never start it
without finishing it.

Anything with similar magic but a different tone?

~~~
andrvo
Since I'm also looking for this, let me share my favourite (and only other I
know of):

In C by Ictus (Terry Riley):
[https://play.google.com/music/m/Be26kwoxcafkgcyxad6c25y6m3y?...](https://play.google.com/music/m/Be26kwoxcafkgcyxad6c25y6m3y?t=In_C_-
_Ictus)

